# Wax/Sealants by price...



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

A lot of threads in this section are what 'LSP for X price,' so thought it may be an idea to start a _LSP by price_ thread, allowing members to see what recommended products are available for their budget - more of a quick reference guide.
Obviously some traders will have promotions on, but if we could start a list, it may help people see what is available within their budget. 
Maybe copy and paste the list into a new post if you add anything to keep it fresh?! Just a thought anyway - I'll get the ball rolling 

*£25 and under:*
Zaino Z2
Zaino Z5
Meguiars Professional 16
Finish Kare #1000P
Collinite 476
R222 Carnauba Wax

*£50 and under:*
AutoGlym HD wax
Swissvax Onyx

*£100 and under:*
Zymol Titanium 
Zymol Glasur
Dodo Juice Supernatural 
Raceglaze 55
Valentine's Concours

*£250 and under:*
Zymol Concours
Swissvax Best of Show

*£250 and over:*
Swissvax Mystery
Swissvax Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock State
Zymol Vintage


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Great idea - just added Chemical Guys E-Zyme and the big Zymol :thumb:

*£25 and under:*
Zaino Z2
Zaino Z5
Meguiars Professional 16
Finish Kare #1000P
Collinite 476
R222 Carnauba Wax

*£50 and under:*
AutoGlym HD wax
Swissvax Onyx

*£100 and under:*
Zymol Titanium 
Zymol Glasur
Dodo Juice Supernatural 
Raceglaze 55
Valentine's Concours

*£250 and under:*
Zymol Concours
Swissvax Best of Show
Chemical Guys E-Zyme

*£250 and over:*
Swissvax Mystery
Swissvax Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock State
Zymol Vintage
Zymol Solaris


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great idea :thumb: just added Victoria concours wax and victoria collectors wax 6 0.z 

*£25 and under:*
Zaino Z2
Zaino Z5
Meguiars Professional 16
Finish Kare #1000P
Collinite 476
R222 Carnauba Wax

*£50 and under:*
AutoGlym HD wax
Swissvax Onyx
Victoria Concours Wax
Victoria Collectors Wax

*£100 and under:*
Zymol Titanium 
Zymol Glasur
Dodo Juice Supernatural 
Raceglaze 55
Valentine's Concours

*£250 and under:*
Zymol Concours
Swissvax Best of Show
Chemical Guys E-Zyme

*£250 and over:*
Swissvax Mystery
Swissvax Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock State
Zymol Vintage
Zymol Solaris


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Vic's (Concours and Collectors) and AG HD Wax all want moving to £25 and under. The Vic's is available in 3oz form. I'd add £75 and under and a £150 and under as categories as well (£100 to £250 is quite a jump). I'd also add FinishKare 2685 - Pink Wax to the list :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Do it then  and whilst you're at it... dodo juice's want adding. As does the migliore range


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great idea just added FK2685 to the list as asked for on post above by Charlie:thumb:

£25 and under:
Zaino Z2
Zaino Z5
Meguiars Professional 16
Finish Kare #1000P
Finish Kare 2685
Collinite 476
R222 Carnauba Wax 

£50 and under:
AutoGlym HD wax
Swissvax Onyx
Victoria Concours Wax
Victoria Collectors Wax

£100 and under:
Zymol Titanium 
Zymol Glasur
Dodo Juice Supernatural 
Raceglaze 55
Valentine's Concours

£250 and under:
Zymol Concours
Swissvax Best of Show
Chemical Guys E-Zyme

£250 and over:
Swissvax Mystery
Swissvax Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock State
Zymol Vintage
Zymol Solaris

Autoglym 
Autoglym - A UK based Manufacturer of car care products. 




Z2 
Zaino Z-2 PRO Show Car Polish for Clear Coated Car Finishes. 



Z5 
Zaino Z-5 PRO Show Car Polish for Swirl Marks and Fine Scratches 



Dodo Juice 
Dodo the British Manufacturer.


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Do it then  and whilst you're at it... dodo juice's want adding. As does the migliore range


Ok then 

*£25 and under:*

 Zaino Z2
 Zaino Z5 
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax
Meguiars #26 Hi Tech Paste Wax
Finish Kare #1000P
 Finish Kare 2685
Victoria Concours Wax
 Victoria Collectors Wax
Valet Pro Artemis Wax Seal
 Collinite No. 476S Super Doublecoat Auto Wax
Collinite No. 845 Insulator Wax
Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance
 R222 Carnauba Wax 
AutoGlym HD wax
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax Blue
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax
Clearkote Yellow Moose Wax
Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax
Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore Paste Wax
Chemical Guys Pete's 53 Paste Wax
Migliore Frutta Blend
Migliore Original Blend
Heritage Wax

*  £50 and under:*

Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub
Dodo Juice Hard Candy 
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic 
Dodo Juice Diamond White
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet 
Dodo Juice Orange Crush 
Dodo Juice Banana Armour
Dodo Juice Austintatious
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro
Swissvax Onyx
Swissvax Samurai
Zymol Carbon
Zymol Cream
Zymol Saab
Zymol Volvo
Zymol Japon
Valentine's Road 'n Track
 
*£75 and under:*

Zymol Ebony
Zymol Rouge
Zymol Titanium
Migliore Primo Blend

* £100 and under:*

Zymol Jaguar 
Zymol Glasur 
Dodo Juice Supernatural  
Raceglaze 55 
Valentine's Concours 
Swissvax 356
Swissvax Blau-Weiss
Swissvax Finesse
Swissvax Glacier
Swissvax Nitro
Swissvax Saphir
Swissvax Scuderia
Swissvax Shield
Swissvax Zuffenhausen

*£150 and under:*

Zymol Ital 
Swissvax Best of Show

*£200 and under:*

Migliore Competizione
Zymol Concours
Chemical Guys E-Zyme

*£250 and under:*

*  £250 and over:*

 Swissvax Mystery 
Swissvax Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock State
Swissvax Divine
Zymol Destiny 
Zymol Atlantique 
Zymol Vintage 
Zymol Royale
Zymol Solaris


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

ooops someone beat me to it!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

charlie53 said:


> Ok then
> 
> *£25 and under:*
> 
> ...


Cheers I would have but I'm on my phone and that would have taken forever!


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Good work! :thumb:

*£25 and under:*
Zaino Z2
 Zaino Z5 
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax
Meguiars #26 Hi Tech Paste Wax
Finish Kare #1000P
 Finish Kare 2685
Victoria Concours Wax
 Victoria Collectors Wax
Valet Pro Artemis Wax Seal
 Collinite No. 476S Super Doublecoat Auto Wax
Collinite No. 845 Insulator Wax
Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance
 R222 Carnauba Wax
AutoGlym HD wax
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax Blue
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax
Clearkote Yellow Moose Wax
Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax
Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore Paste Wax
Chemical Guys Pete's 53 Paste Wax
Migliore Frutta Blend
Migliore Original Blend
Heritage Wax

*  £50 and under:*
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic
Dodo Juice Diamond White
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet
Dodo Juice Orange Crush
Dodo Juice Banana Armour
Dodo Juice Austintatious
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro
Swissvax Onyx
Swissvax Samurai
Zymol Carbon
Zymol Cream
Zymol Saab
Zymol Volvo
Zymol Japon
Valentine's Road 'n Track
 
*£75 and under:*
Zymol Ebony
Zymol Rouge
Zymol Titanium
Migliore Primo Blend

* £100 and under:*
Zymol Jaguar 
Zymol Glasur 
Dodo Juice Supernatural  
Raceglaze 55 
Valentine's Concours 
Swissvax 356
Swissvax Blau-Weiss
Swissvax Finesse
Swissvax Glacier
Swissvax Nitro
Swissvax Saphir
Swissvax Scuderia
Swissvax Shield
Swissvax Zuffenhausen

*£150 and under:*
Zymol Ital 
Swissvax Best of Show

*£200 and under:*
Migliore Competizione
Zymol Concours
Chemical Guys E-Zyme

*£250 and under:*

*  £250 and over:*
 Swissvax Mystery 
Swissvax Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock State
Swissvax Divine
Zymol Destiny
Zymol Atlantique 
Zymol Vintage 
Zymol Royale
Zymol Solaris


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

_Look_ at all these waxes on the market!!  :lol::lol: And I have most of them


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> _Look_ at all these waxes on the market!! :lol::lol: And I have most of them


Ha ha - should have named it the 'Dave KG's wax collection'


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

£25 and under:
Zaino Z2
 Zaino Z5 
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax
Meguiars #26 Hi Tech Paste Wax
Finish Kare #1000P
 Finish Kare 2685
Finish Kare 2180 Poly Wipe Sealant - Anti Static
Victoria Concours Wax
 Victoria Collectors Wax
Valet Pro Artemis Wax Seal
 Collinite No. 476S Super Doublecoat Auto Wax
Collinite No. 845 Insulator Wax
Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance
 R222 Carnauba Wax
AutoGlym HD wax
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax Blue
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax
Clearkote Yellow Moose Wax
Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax
Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore Paste Wax
Chemical Guys Pete's 53 Paste Wax
Migliore Frutta Blend
Migliore Original Blend
Heritage Wax
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant
Duragloss 105 Total Performance Polish (sealant)
Duragloss 111 Clear Coat Polish (sealant)

  £50 and under:
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic
Dodo Juice Diamond White
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet
Dodo Juice Orange Crush
Dodo Juice Banana Armour
Dodo Juice Austintatious
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro
Swissvax Onyx
Swissvax Samurai
Zymol Carbon
Zymol Cream
Zymol Saab
Zymol Volvo
Zymol Japon
Valentine's Road 'n Track
 
£75 and under:
Zymol Ebony
Zymol Rouge
Zymol Titanium
Migliore Primo Blend

 £100 and under:
Zymol Jaguar 
Zymol Glasur 
Dodo Juice Supernatural  
Raceglaze 55 
Valentine's Concours 
Swissvax 356
Swissvax Blau-Weiss
Swissvax Finesse
Swissvax Glacier
Swissvax Nitro
Swissvax Saphir
Swissvax Scuderia
Swissvax Shield
Swissvax Zuffenhausen

£150 and under:
Zymol Ital 
Swissvax Best of Show


£200 and under:
Migliore Competizione
Zymol Concours
Chemical Guys E-Zyme

£250 and under:

  £250 and over:
 Swissvax Mystery 
Swissvax Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock State
Swissvax Divine
Zymol Destiny
Zymol Atlantique 
Zymol Vintage 
Zymol Royale
Zymol Solaris

Finish Kare 2180, SP Polymer Sealant, Duragloss 105TPP & Duragloss 111CCP added :thumb:


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Serious Performance said:


> Finish Kare 2180 and SP Polymer Sealant added :thumb:


I don't know how I forgot them  SP sealant and paint cleanser are two of my favourite products


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

£25 and under:
Zaino Z2
 Zaino Z5 
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax
Meguiars #26 Hi Tech Paste Wax
Finish Kare #1000P
 Finish Kare 2685
Finish Kare 2180 Poly Wipe Sealant - Anti Static
Victoria Concours Wax
 Victoria Collectors Wax
Valet Pro Artemis Wax Seal
 Collinite No. 476S Super Doublecoat Auto Wax
Collinite No. 845 Insulator Wax
Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance
 R222 Carnauba Wax
AutoGlym HD wax
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax Blue
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax
Clearkote Yellow Moose Wax
Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax
Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore Paste Wax
Chemical Guys Pete's 53 Paste Wax
Migliore Frutta Blend
Migliore Original Blend
Heritage Wax
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant
Duragloss 105 Total Performance Polish (sealant)
Duragloss 111 Clear Coat Polish (sealant)

  £50 and under:
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic
Dodo Juice Diamond White
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet
Dodo Juice Orange Crush
Dodo Juice Banana Armour
Dodo Juice Austintatious
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro
Dodo Juice Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition
Swissvax Onyx
Swissvax Samurai
Zymol Carbon
Zymol Cream
Zymol Saab
Zymol Volvo
Zymol Japon
Raceglaze 42
Valentine's Road 'n Track


£75 and under:
Zymol Ebony
Zymol Rouge
Zymol Titanium
Migliore Primo Blend
Raceglaze 55 
Valentine's Concours 

£100 and under:
Zymol Jaguar 
Zymol Glasur 
Dodo Juice Supernatural  
Swissvax 356
Swissvax Blau-Weiss
Swissvax Finesse
Swissvax Glacier
Swissvax Nitro
Swissvax Saphir
Swissvax Scuderia
Swissvax Shield
Swissvax Zuffenhausen

£150 and under:
Zymol Ital 
Swissvax Best of Show


£200 and under:
Migliore Competizione
Zymol Concours
Chemical Guys E-Zyme

£250 and under:

  £250 and over:
 Swissvax Mystery 
Swissvax Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock State
Swissvax Divine
Zymol Destiny
Zymol Atlantique 
Zymol Vintage 
Zymol Royale
Zymol Solaris


Dodo Juice Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition, Rubbish Boy's Original Edition & Raceglaze 42 added and Raceglaze 55 & Valentine's Concours moved to £75 and under category.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

How could you forget Opti Seal, the best sealant on the market in my opinion.

£25 and under:
Zaino Z2
 Zaino Z5 
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax
Meguiars #26 Hi Tech Paste Wax
Finish Kare #1000P
 Finish Kare 2685
Finish Kare 2180 Poly Wipe Sealant - Anti Static
Victoria Concours Wax
 Victoria Collectors Wax
Valet Pro Artemis Wax Seal
 Collinite No. 476S Super Doublecoat Auto Wax
Collinite No. 845 Insulator Wax
Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance
 R222 Carnauba Wax
AutoGlym HD wax
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax Blue
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax
Clearkote Yellow Moose Wax
Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax
Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore Paste Wax
Chemical Guys Pete's 53 Paste Wax
Migliore Frutta Blend
Migliore Original Blend
Heritage Wax
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant
Duragloss 105 Total Performance Polish (sealant)
Duragloss 111 Clear Coat Polish (sealant)
Opti Seal (sealant)

  £50 and under:
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic
Dodo Juice Diamond White
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet
Dodo Juice Orange Crush
Dodo Juice Banana Armour
Dodo Juice Austintatious
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro
Dodo Juice Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition
Swissvax Onyx
Swissvax Samurai
Zymol Carbon
Zymol Cream
Zymol Saab
Zymol Volvo
Zymol Japon
Raceglaze 42
Valentine's Road 'n Track


£75 and under:
Zymol Ebony
Zymol Rouge
Zymol Titanium
Migliore Primo Blend
Raceglaze 55 
Valentine's Concours 

£100 and under:
Zymol Jaguar 
Zymol Glasur 
Dodo Juice Supernatural  
Swissvax 356
Swissvax Blau-Weiss
Swissvax Finesse
Swissvax Glacier
Swissvax Nitro
Swissvax Saphir
Swissvax Scuderia
Swissvax Shield
Swissvax Zuffenhausen

£150 and under:
Zymol Ital 
Swissvax Best of Show


£200 and under:
Migliore Competizione
Zymol Concours
Chemical Guys E-Zyme

£250 and under:

  £250 and over:
 Swissvax Mystery 
Swissvax Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock State
Swissvax Divine
Zymol Destiny
Zymol Atlantique 
Zymol Vintage 
Zymol Royale
Zymol Solaris


Dodo Juice Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition, Rubbish Boy's Original Edition & Raceglaze 42 added and Raceglaze 55 & Valentine's Concours moved to £75 and under category.


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

The cheapest perform the best


----------



## s_hosgood (Mar 18, 2007)

Double Wax and Supernatural (Plastic Pot) added

*£25 and under:*
Zaino Z2
Zaino Z5 
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax
Meguiars #26 Hi Tech Paste Wax
Finish Kare #1000P
Finish Kare 2685
Finish Kare 2180 Poly Wipe Sealant - Anti Static
Victoria Concours Wax
Victoria Collectors Wax
Valet Pro Artemis Wax Seal
Collinite No. 476S Super Doublecoat Auto Wax
Collinite No. 845 Insulator Wax
Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance
R222 Carnauba Wax
AutoGlym HD wax
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax Blue
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax
Clearkote Yellow Moose Wax
Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax
Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore Paste Wax
Chemical Guys Pete's 53 Paste Wax
Migliore Frutta Blend
Migliore Original Blend
Heritage Wax
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant
Duragloss 105 Total Performance Polish (sealant)
Duragloss 111 Clear Coat Polish (sealant)
Opti Seal (sealant)

*£50 and under:*
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic
Dodo Juice Diamond White
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet
Dodo Juice Orange Crush
Dodo Juice Banana Armour
Dodo Juice Austintatious
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro
Dodo Juice Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition
Swissvax Onyx
Swissvax Samurai
Zymol Carbon
Zymol Cream
Zymol Saab
Zymol Volvo
Zymol Japon
Raceglaze 42
Valentine's Road 'n Track

*£75 and under:*
Zymol Ebony
Zymol Rouge
Zymol Titanium
Migliore Primo Blend
Raceglaze 55 
Valentine's Concours 
Dodo Juice Supernatural (Plastic Pot)

*£100 and under:*
Zymol Jaguar 
Zymol Glasur 
Dodo Juice Supernatural (Wooden Pot) 
Dodo Juice Double Wax
Swissvax 356
Swissvax Blau-Weiss
Swissvax Finesse
Swissvax Glacier
Swissvax Nitro
Swissvax Saphir
Swissvax Scuderia
Swissvax Shield
Swissvax Zuffenhausen

*£150 and under:*
Zymol Ital 
Swissvax Best of Show

*£200 and under:*
Migliore Competizione
Zymol Concours
Chemical Guys E-Zyme

*£250 and under:*

*£250 and over:*
Swissvax Mystery 
Swissvax Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock State
Swissvax Divine
Zymol Destiny
Zymol Atlantique 
Zymol Vintage 
Zymol Royale
Zymol Solaris


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

working off my phone also so may i add blackfires wax to the below 50 list. Surely the king at that price


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

*added OCW and a few more, moved AG HD wax as its not <£25 for most people...

£25 and under:*
Bilt Hamber AutoBalm
Zaino Z2
Zaino Z3
Zaino Z5 
Zaino Z-CS
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax
Meguiars #26 Hi Tech Paste Wax
Meguiars NXT 2.0
Meguairs #21 v2.0
Finish Kare #1000P
Finish Kare 2685 Pink Wax
Finish Kare 2180 Poly Wipe Sealant - Anti Static
Victoria Concours Wax
Victoria Collectors Wax
Valet Pro Artemis Wax Seal
Collinite No. 476S Super Doublecoat Auto Wax
Collinite No. 845 Insulator Wax
Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance
R222 Carnauba Wax
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax Blue
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax
Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax
Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore Paste Wax
Chemical Guys Pete's 53 Paste Wax
Migliore Frutta Blend
Migliore Original Blend
Heritage Wax
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant
Duragloss 105 Total Performance Polish (sealant)
Duragloss 111 Clear Coat Polish (sealant)
Optimum Opti Seal (sealant)
Optimum Car Wax
Carlack LLS
Sonus SFX-4
Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection

*£50 and under:*
AutoGlym HD wax
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic
Dodo Juice Diamond White
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet
Dodo Juice Orange Crush
Dodo Juice Banana Armour
Dodo Juice Austintatious
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro
Dodo Juice Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition
R222 100% Carnauba wax
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition
Swissvax Onyx
Swissvax Samurai
Zymol Carbon
Zymol Cream
Zymol Saab
Zymol Volvo
Zymol Japon
Raceglaze 42
Valentine's Road 'n Track

*£75 and under:*
Zymol Ebony
Zymol Rouge
Zymol Titanium
Migliore Primo Blend
Raceglaze 55 
Valentine's Concours 
Dodo Juice Supernatural (Plastic Pot)

*£100 and under:*
Zymol Jaguar 
Zymol Glasur 
Dodo Juice Supernatural (Wooden Pot) 
Dodo Juice Double Wax
Swissvax 356
Swissvax Blau-Weiss
Swissvax Finesse
Swissvax Glacier
Swissvax Nitro
Swissvax Saphir
Swissvax Scuderia
Swissvax Shield
Swissvax Zuffenhausen

*£150 and under:*
Zymol Ital 
Swissvax Best of Show

*£200 and under:*
Migliore Competizione
Zymol Concours
Chemical Guys E-Zyme

*£250 and under:*

*£250 and over:*
Swissvax Mystery 
Swissvax Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock State
Swissvax Divine
Zymol Destiny
Zymol Atlantique 
Zymol Vintage 
Zymol Royale
Zymol Solaris


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> *added OCW and a few more, moved AG HD wax as its not <£25 for most people...*


*2 or 3 separate sellers all have it for less than £25 on eBay. They have several thousand positive feedback as well *


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Someone forget our 50/50 wax LOL ?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

david g said:


> Someone forget our 50/50 wax LOL ?


there must be dozens and dozens missing :lol:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

*Haven't added to the list. Just sorted A-Z.*

*£25 and under*
Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
Bilt Hamber AutoBalm
Carlack LLS
Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax
Chemical Guys Pete's 53 Paste Wax
Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore Paste Wax
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax
Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance
Collinite No. 476S Super Doublecoat Auto Wax
Collinite No. 845 Insulator Wax
Duragloss 105 Total Performance Polish (sealant)
Duragloss 111 Clear Coat Polish (sealant)
Finish Kare #1000P
Finish Kare 2180 Poly Wipe Sealant - Anti Static
Finish Kare 2685 Pink Wax
Heritage Wax
Meguairs #21 v2.0
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax
Meguiars #26 Hi Tech Paste Wax
Meguiars NXT 2.0
Migliore Frutta Blend
Migliore Original Blend
Optimum Car Wax
Optimum Opti Seal (sealant)
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax Blue
R222 Carnauba Wax
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant
Sonus SFX-4
Valet Pro Artemis Wax Seal
Victoria Collectors Wax
Victoria Concours Wax
Zaino Z2
Zaino Z3
Zaino Z5 
Zaino Z-CS

*£50 and under:*
AutoGlym HD wax
Dodo Juice Austintatious
Dodo Juice Banana Armour
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro
Dodo Juice Diamond White
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic
Dodo Juice Orange Crush
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub
Dodo Juice Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition
R222 100% Carnauba wax
Raceglaze 42
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition
Swissvax Onyx
Swissvax Samurai
Valentine's Road 'n Track
Zymol Carbon
Zymol Cream
Zymol Japon
Zymol Saab
Zymol Volvo

*£75 and under:*
Dodo Juice Supernatural (Plastic Pot)
Migliore Primo Blend
Raceglaze 55 
Valentine's Concours 
Zymol Ebony
Zymol Rouge
Zymol Titanium

*£100 and under:*
Dodo Juice Double Wax
Dodo Juice Supernatural (Wooden Pot)
Swissvax 356
Swissvax Blau-Weiss
Swissvax Finesse
Swissvax Glacier
Swissvax Nitro
Swissvax Saphir
Swissvax Scuderia
Swissvax Shield
Swissvax Zuffenhausen
Zymol Glasur
Zymol Jaguar

*£150 and under:*
Swissvax Best of Show
Zymol Ital 

*£200 and under:*
Chemical Guys E-Zyme
Migliore Competizione
Zymol Concours
*
£250 and over:*
Swissvax Divine
Swissvax Mystery
Swissvax Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock State
Zymol Atlantique
Zymol Destiny
Zymol Royale
Zymol Solaris
Zymol Vintage


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Great idea for a topic, even if it is starting to resemble my kids christmas list:doublesho


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

*£25 and under*
Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
Bilt Hamber AutoBalm
Carlack LLS
Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax
Chemical Guys Pete's 53 Paste Wax
Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore Paste Wax
Chemical Guys Jetseal 109
Chemical Guys M Seal
Chemical Guys Factory Sealant
Chemical Guys Extreme Top Coat Sealant +3x Carnauba
Chemical Guys Blitz
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax
Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance
Collinite No. 476S Super Doublecoat Auto Wax
Collinite No. 845 Insulator Wax
Dodo Juice Red Mist
Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical
Duragloss 105 Total Performance Polish (sealant)
Duragloss 111 Clear Coat Polish (sealant)
Finish Kare #1000P
Finish Kare 2180 Poly Wipe Sealant - Anti Static
Finish Kare 2685 Pink Wax
Heritage Wax
Jeff's Werkstatt Acrylic Jett Trigger
Jeff's Werkstatt Carnauba Jett
Meguairs #21 v2.0
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax
Meguiars #26 Hi Tech Paste Wax
Meguiars NXT 2.0
Migliore Frutta Blend
Migliore Original Blend
Optimum Car Wax
Optimum Opti Seal (sealant)
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax Blue
Poorboys EX-P
Poorboys Wheel Sealant
R222 Carnauba Wax
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant
Sonus SFX-4
Valet Pro Artemis Wax Seal
Victoria Collectors Wax
Victoria Concours Wax
Zaino Z2
Zaino Z3
Zaino Z5 
Zaino Z-CS

*£50 and under:*
AutoGlym HD wax
Dodo Juice Austintatious
Dodo Juice Banana Armour
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro
Dodo Juice Diamond White
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic
Dodo Juice Orange Crush
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub
Dodo Juice Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition
R222 100% Carnauba wax
Raceglaze 42
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition
Swissvax Onyx
Swissvax Samurai
Valentine's Road 'n Track
Zymol Carbon
Zymol Cream
Zymol Japon
Zymol Saab
Zymol Volvo

*£75 and under:*
Dodo Juice Supernatural (Plastic Pot)
Migliore Primo Blend
Raceglaze 55 
Valentine's Concours 
Zymol Ebony
Zymol Rouge
Zymol Titanium

*£100 and under:*
Dodo Juice Double Wax
Dodo Juice Supernatural (Wooden Pot)
Swissvax 356
Swissvax Blau-Weiss
Swissvax Finesse
Swissvax Glacier
Swissvax Nitro
Swissvax Saphir
Swissvax Scuderia
Swissvax Shield
Swissvax Zuffenhausen
Zymol Glasur
Zymol Jaguar

*£150 and under:*
Swissvax Best of Show
Zymol Ital 

*£200 and under:*
Chemical Guys E-Zyme
Migliore Competizione
Zymol Concours
*
£250 and over:*
Swissvax Divine
Swissvax Mystery
Swissvax Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock State
Zymol Atlantique
Zymol Destiny
Zymol Royale
Zymol Solaris
Zymol Vintage

CG Sealants, Jeff's Werkstatt Acrylic & Carnauba Jett, Dodo Juice Red Mist & Tropical, and Poorboys EX-P & Wheel Sealant added.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Well my A-Z sorting lasted 1 post


----------



## Rob Tomlin (Apr 26, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> Well my A-Z sorting lasted 1 post


It still looks alphabetized to me.


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

This list has clearly lost its original intention. So many of these products wouldn't get a look in.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Maybe a list under each price bracket of best finish or best value for money.

I bet that will take some sorting out though.

Maybe not allowed to do that, now I think about it


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

blake_jl said:


> This list has clearly lost its original intention. So many of these products wouldn't get a look in.


Yeah, it was intended just to be a 'recommended' list as opposed to a full comprehensive one, but thanks to those who have contributed. We certainly have a few to choose from :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

£25 and under
Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
Bilt Hamber AutoBalm
Carlack LLS
Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax
Chemical Guys Pete's 53 Paste Wax
Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore Paste Wax
Chemical Guys Jetseal 109
Chemical Guys M Seal
Chemical Guys Factory Sealant
Chemical Guys Extreme Top Coat Sealant +3x Carnauba
Chemical Guys Blitz
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax
Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance
Collinite No. 476S Super Doublecoat Auto Wax
Collinite No. 845 Insulator Wax
Dodo Juice Red Mist
Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical
Duragloss 105 Total Performance Polish (sealant)
Duragloss 111 Clear Coat Polish (sealant)
Finish Kare #1000P
Finish Kare 2180 Poly Wipe Sealant - Anti Static
Finish Kare 2685 Pink Wax
Heritage Wax
Jeff's Werkstatt Acrylic Jett Trigger
Jeff's Werkstatt Carnauba Jett
Meguairs #21 v2.0
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax
Meguiars #26 Hi Tech Paste Wax
Meguiars NXT 2.0
Migliore Frutta Blend
Migliore Original Blend
Optimum Car Wax
Optimum Opti Seal (sealant)
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax Blue
Poorboys EX-P
Poorboys Wheel Sealant
R222 Carnauba Wax
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant
Sonus SFX-4
Valet Pro Artemis Wax Seal
Victoria Collectors Wax
Victoria Concours Wax
Zaino Z2
Zaino Z3
Zaino Z5 
Zaino Z-CS

£50 and under:
AutoGlym HD wax
Autosmart wax 
Dodo Juice Austintatious
Dodo Juice Banana Armour
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro
Dodo Juice Diamond White
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic
Dodo Juice Orange Crush
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub
Dodo Juice Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition
R222 100% Carnauba wax
Raceglaze 42
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition
Swissvax Onyx
Swissvax Samurai
Valentine's Road 'n Track
Zymol Carbon
Zymol Cream
Zymol Japon
Zymol Saab
Zymol Volvo

£75 and under:
Dodo Juice Supernatural (Plastic Pot)
Migliore Primo Blend
Raceglaze 55 
Valentine's Concours 
Zymol Ebony
Zymol Rouge
Zymol Titanium


£100 and under:
Dodo Juice Double Wax
Dodo Juice Supernatural (Wooden Pot)
Swissvax 356
Swissvax Blau-Weiss
Swissvax Finesse
Swissvax Glacier
Swissvax Nitro
Swissvax Saphir
Swissvax Scuderia
Swissvax Shield
Swissvax Zuffenhausen
Zymol Glasur
Zymol Jaguar

£150 and under:
Swissvax Best of Show
Zymol Ital 

£200 and under:
Chemical Guys E-Zyme
Migliore Competizione
Zymol Concours

£250 and over:
Swissvax Divine
Swissvax Mystery
Swissvax Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock State
Zymol Atlantique
Zymol Destiny
Zymol Royale
Zymol Solaris
Zymol Vintage

dont forget the new autosmart wax.Updated it


----------



## Rob Tomlin (Apr 26, 2008)

ROBS3 said:


> Yeah, it was intended just to be a 'recommended' list as opposed to a full comprehensive one, but thanks to those who have contributed. We certainly have a few to choose from :thumb:


The problem with just having it as a "recommended" list is the fact that it is likely that at least *someone* will recommend every wax out there.

I find the complete list to be more helpful. You can review the list here, see what is in your budget, then proceed to research the products in that price group.


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

Just because 1 in 1000 recommends a product, doesn't mean anything. A list like this doesn't help a noob detailer at all.

Migliore Frutta blend in company with the likes of Vic Concours, FK1000P, Megs #21....seriously?

And I only used Migliore Frutta as the example because it's the first one that stood out.


----------



## Rob Tomlin (Apr 26, 2008)

blake_jl said:


> Just because 1 in 1000 recommends a product, doesn't mean anything. A list like this doesn't help a noob detailer at all.


I agree, but how are you going to know that only 1 in 1000 recommend it?

In other words, if someone in this thread recommended Migliore Frutta, are you saying that it shouldn't be added to the list?


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow this is soooo helpful guys! Keep up the good work!


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

£25 and under
Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
Bilt Hamber AutoBalm
Carlack LLS
Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax
Chemical Guys Pete's 53 Paste Wax
Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore Paste Wax
Chemical Guys Jetseal 109
Chemical Guys M Seal
Chemical Guys Factory Sealant
Chemical Guys Extreme Top Coat Sealant +3x Carnauba
Chemical Guys Blitz
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax
Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance
Collinite No. 476S Super Doublecoat Auto Wax
Collinite No. 845 Insulator Wax
Dodo Juice Red Mist
Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical
Duragloss 105 Total Performance Polish (sealant)
Duragloss 111 Clear Coat Polish (sealant)
Finish Kare #1000P
Finish Kare 2180 Poly Wipe Sealant - Anti Static
Finish Kare 2685 Pink Wax
Heritage Wax
Jeff's Werkstatt Acrylic Jett Trigger
Jeff's Werkstatt Carnauba Jett
Meguairs #21 v2.0
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax
Meguiars #26 Hi Tech Paste Wax
Meguiars NXT 2.0
Migliore Frutta Blend
Migliore Original Blend
Optimum Car Wax
Optimum Opti Seal (sealant)
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax
Poorboys Nattys Paste Wax Blue
Poorboys EX-P
Poorboys Wheel Sealant
R222 Carnauba Wax
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant
Sonus SFX-4
Valet Pro Artemis Wax Seal
Victoria Collectors Wax
Victoria Concours Wax
Zaino Z2
Zaino Z3
Zaino Z5 
Zaino Z-CS

£50 and under:
AutoGlym HD wax
Autosmart wax 
Chemical Guys 50/50 
Dodo Juice Austintatious
Dodo Juice Banana Armour
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro
Dodo Juice Diamond White
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic
Dodo Juice Orange Crush
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub
Dodo Juice Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition
R222 100% Carnauba wax
Raceglaze 42
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition
Swissvax Onyx
Swissvax Samurai
Valentine's Road 'n Track
Zymol Carbon
Zymol Cream
Zymol Japon
Zymol Saab
Zymol Volvo

£75 and under:
Dodo Juice Supernatural (Plastic Pot)
Migliore Primo Blend
Raceglaze 55 
Valentine's Concours 
Zymol Ebony
Zymol Rouge
Zymol Titanium


£100 and under:
Dodo Juice Double Wax
Dodo Juice Supernatural (Wooden Pot)
Swissvax 356
Swissvax Blau-Weiss
Swissvax Finesse
Swissvax Glacier
Swissvax Nitro
Swissvax Saphir
Swissvax Scuderia
Swissvax Shield
Swissvax Zuffenhausen
Zymol Glasur
Zymol Jaguar

£150 and under:
Swissvax Best of Show
Zymol Ital 

£200 and under:
Chemical Guys E-Zyme
Migliore Competizione
Zymol Concours

£250 and over:
Swissvax Divine
Swissvax Mystery
Swissvax Paul Dalton's Crystal Rock State
Zymol Atlantique
Zymol Destiny
Zymol Royale
Zymol Solaris
Zymol Vintage

Just added CG 50/50 to the under £50 section :thumb:


----------



## waxin'lyrical (Oct 16, 2008)

ROBS3 said:


> Good work! :thumb:
> 
> *£25 and under:*
> Zaino Z2
> ...


What a great idea! Thanks RobS3.

Here's a little New Year 'thank you' to all you guys who have supported us so excellently this year - From now until 31 January 2010 there's a 50% Discount on all our products. Just use the Discount code HNY2010 at our checkout at www.valentineswax.com

Have a very Merry Christmas and a Great New Year

Best wishes, Patrick Baird


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

waxin'lyrical said:


> What a great idea! Thanks RobS3.
> 
> Here's a little New Year 'thank you' to all you guys who have supported us so excellently this year - From now until 31 January 2010 there's a 50% Discount on all our products. Just use the Discount code HNY2010 at our checkout at www.valentineswax.com
> 
> ...


very good be putting a order in payday:thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Wow, that's one hell of an offer, thanks! :thumb:

That's me down for a pot............


----------

